# Seguimento - Incêndios 2007



## Vince (17 Mai 2007 às 14:01)

Vou abrir este tópico de Incêndios de 2007, para fazermos o seguimento dos inevitáveis incêndios dos próximos meses, seguimento esse obviamente ligado à discussão das condições e previsões meteorológicas relevantes para o tema. Serve o tópico para partilhar notícias, previsões, alertas,imagens satélite, fotografias ou meras opiniões e debates.

Para dar o pontapé de partida, vou lançar vários assuntos para discussão.

*1) Fase "Bravo"*
Este ano tivemos uma novidade, chamada fase "Bravo", em que as entidades oficiais para não serem apanhadas desprevenidas com as "calças na mão", como já tem acontecido noutros anos, já tem uma pré-estrutura operacional para imprevistos, daqueles incêndios chatos que não respeitam épocas oficiais e são tão do agrado dos media.
Parece-me uma boa evolução. 

Notícias sobre o assunto:
http://news.google.pt/news?hl=pt-PT&ned=pt-PT_pt&q=fase+bravo&btnG=Pesquisar+notícias

Outra novidade é que finalmente o GPS vai passar a ser utilizado por muitos bombeiros no terreno. Deve haver imensa coisa que se poderia fazer a nível de tecnologia nesta área.


*2) Previsões para a época*
Quais os vossos palpites para as próximas semanas e para os próximos meses quanto a incêndios ? 
Na minha opinião as coisas não estão de momento mal de todo, não choveu muito, mas foi chovendo um pouco com regularidade. Este mês de Maio será decisivo. Se tivermos muitos dias como este de hoje pode ser muito mau para o Verão. 
No curto prazo, há dias já tivemos uns incêndios na Madeira que o Rogpacheco falou no seguimento, houve vários pequenos incêndios em Espanha, mas em Portugal não ocorreu nada de relevante. Mas penso que nestes próximos dias teremos talvez um ou outro incêndio a estrear a época.


*3) Modelos para incêndios*
Aqui há uns anos havia uma ou várias faculdades a desenvolverem uns modelos para prever a evolução, tendo em conta as condições meteorológicas, tipo de floresta, orografia, etc,etc. Também havia ideias ou projectos para construir UAV's especiais que sobrevoariam permanentemente os incêndios.
Alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre isto ? Ou foi tudo ideias/projectos que cairam em saco roto ?

*4) Link's úteis*
Aproveitem também para partilhar link's útes para este tema. 

*Instituto de Meteorologia - Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/riscoincendio/prev_risc_class_conc.jsp

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://incendiosflorestais.snbpc.pt/CNOSOn-Line.asp

*DGRF- Defesa da Floresta Contra Incêndios (c/ muitos dados e estatísticas)*
http://castanea.dgrf.min-agricultura.pt/

*SNIRH (Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos)*
http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2

*MODIS Rapid Response *
Near-real-time production
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/

Near-real-time subsets
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/

*Bombeiros de Portugal*
http://www.bombeirosdeportugal.com/


----------



## Minho (17 Mai 2007 às 20:34)

De facto agora que já estamos quase no Verão e com estas máximas não tardarão os incêndios. Ainda não houveram grandes incêndios em Portugal Continental graças às máximas baixas e em grande parte à pouca vegetação seca que ainda há. 

Falando de meios de combate aos incêndios não sei bem com vai a coisa.
Há dias surgiu a notícia que a entrega dos 7 helicópteros pesados Kamov-32 e 3 helicópteros  ligeiros Ecureuil AS350 de fabrico Europeu até princípios de Agosto.

Ainda faltam chegar o super-tanques Beriev 200 ou Canadair?

Penso que este tipo de meios são vitais, à falta de prevenção, no combate aos incêndios .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mai 2007 às 21:58)

Excelente iniciativa Sr Administrador!
Estes fenómenos ao contrario das nevadas no Inverno, são certinhos! Eu já havia tocado no assunto no tópico seguimento, mas assim já se pode fazer uma abordagem aqui! 

O meu concelho está verde! 

Espero que este tópico não tenha muita utilização! Seria um bom sinal! A ver vamos!


----------



## Minho (17 Mai 2007 às 21:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Excelente iniciativa Sr Administrador!
> Estes fenómenos ao contrario das nevadas no Inverno, são certinhos! Eu já havia tocado no assunto no tópico seguimento, mas assim já se pode fazer uma abordagem aqui!
> 
> O meu concelho está verde!
> ...



A excelente iniciativa do Vince, não minha


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mai 2007 às 13:36)

Ao que tudo indica ... os meses de Verão vão ser muito quentes, pelo menos é o que dizem ... 

Eu tb palpito que venham a ser, mas conforme for o Verão assim será o Inverno !!


----------



## Mago (18 Mai 2007 às 15:48)

Este Verão Existem dois factores que podem contribuir para uma crescente de incendios.
Dado a pluviosidade que houve este ano, a vegetação de altura média ( arbustos, giestas, outras) cresceu em maior numero o que no verao após secar irá gerar maior combustivel para alimentar incêndios.
Outro dado mas mais relativo é as previsões apontadas para que este Verão seja dos mais quentes.

Espero que os portugueses estes anos estejam mais sensibilizados e que no minimo se reduzam os incêndios por negligência.


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2007 às 18:10)

Minho disse:


> Falando de meios de combate aos incêndios não sei bem com vai a coisa.
> Há dias surgiu a notícia que a entrega dos 7 helicópteros pesados Kamov-32 e 3 helicópteros  ligeiros Ecureuil AS350 de fabrico Europeu até princípios de Agosto.
> 
> Ainda faltam chegar o super-tanques Beriev 200 ou Canadair?



Hoje com a visita do Socrates à Russia houve novidades dos Kamov e dos Beriev. Os Kamov já foram comprados, e apesar da notícia dizer que iriam chegar em breve, eu sei que pelo menos um já chegou há semana e meia a Alverca a bordo dum  avião de carga russo IL-76, tendo depois seguido para Tires de camião.

Os Kamov são bons helicópteros, mas dos Beriev tenho algumas dúvidas sobre a eficácia dum avião a jacto no combate a fogos em serras. A ver se este ano essas dúvidas são esclarecidas de forma definitiva antes de se comprar finalmente uma frota de aviões ao serviço do próprio estado.



> *Sócrates viu helicóptero de combate a fogos*
> Estado comprou seis Kamov-32 à Rússia que chegam em breve a Portugal
> http://jn.sapo.pt/2007/05/28/ultimas/S_crates_viu_helic_ptero_de_co.html





> *«Nunca houve tantos meios de combate», diz Rui Pereira*
> O ministro da Administração Interna assegurou que não existiram tantos meios de combate a incêndios como os 50 que serão usados este Verão. Na Rússia, Rui Pereira assegurou que Portugal não vai adquirir os aviões Beriev, mas que serão adquiridos seis helicópteros Kamov 32.
> http://tsf.sapo.pt/online/vida/interior.asp?id_artigo=TSF180763





> *Compra de aviões pesados Beriev afastada para este ano*
> O ministro da Administração Interna excluiu hoje em Moscovo a possibilidade de Portugal adquirir a curto prazo aviões pesados Beriev para combate a incêndios, mas elogiou o aparelho e admitiu a sua compra «no futuro» após concurso internacional.
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=12&id_news=278190


----------



## Rog (28 Mai 2007 às 19:45)

Bem na Madeira os concelhos tb estão a verde 
(mapa não oficial... se é que existe o oficial para as ilhas )


----------



## ACalado (28 Mai 2007 às 20:26)

Minho disse:


> De facto agora que já estamos quase no Verão e com estas máximas não tardarão os incêndios. Ainda não houveram grandes incêndios em Portugal Continental graças às máximas baixas e em grande parte à pouca vegetação seca que ainda há.
> 
> Falando de meios de combate aos incêndios não sei bem com vai a coisa.
> Há dias surgiu a notícia que a entrega dos 7 helicópteros pesados Kamov-32 e 3 helicópteros  ligeiros Ecureuil AS350 de fabrico Europeu até princípios de Agosto.
> ...



amigo minho os beriev este ano em principio nao vem pois estavam apenas a experiencia no ano passado


----------



## Minho (28 Mai 2007 às 20:38)

spiritmind disse:


> amigo minho os beriev este ano em principio nao vem pois estavam apenas a experiencia no ano passado



Pois, e parece que há dias foi excluído do concurso a Beriev...


----------



## Minho (29 Mai 2007 às 10:46)

Já não percebo nada, afinal os Beriev vêm em regime de aluguer. Quanto ao concurso parece que estão em boa posição, segundo o MAI, Rui Pereira:



> «Caso a experiência do passado se repita agora, encaramos no futuro - não para este ano, naturalmente, porque o concurso levará o seu tempo - a possibilidade de comprar estes aviões, que têm dado muito boas provas»



http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=814173&div_id=


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2007 às 13:38)

O 1º Kamov português ontem fotografado em Tires, já com registo nacional CS-HMF:





(c) Fotografia de João Alcântara





(c) Fotografia de João Alcântara


*Curiosidades:*
Provavelmente já repararam que este helicóptero é diferente ...
Não tem rotor de cauda, e tem dois rotores por cima. 
Estes 2 rotores giram em sentido contrário um do outro garantindo a estabilidade ao Helicóptero.
O modelo é o Kamov Ka-32



> *Coaxial rotors*
> In the field of helicopter design there are three principal arrangements of the rotor blades, the traditional single rotor with tail rotor, the tandem twin rotors (two separate sets of rotor blades turning in opposite senses), and coaxial twin rotors, AKA "Dual Rotor" two sets of rotor blades, turning in opposite directions, but mounted upon the same axis of rotation, one above the other. This configuration is a noted feature of helicopters produced by the Russian Kamov helicopter design bureau.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coaxial_rotors





> *Kamov*
> Nikolai Il'yich Kamov started building his first rotor-winged aircraft in 1929, together with N. K. Skrzhinskii. Up to the 1940s, they created more autogyros, including the A-7-3, the only armed one in the world that saw (limited) combat action.
> Since then, the Kamov bureau (design office prefix Ka) has specialised in compact helicopters of coaxial-rotor design, suitable for naval service and high-speed operations.
> Kamov is merging with Mil and Rostvertol to form Oboronprom Corp. in 2006. The Kamov brand name will be retained, though the new company will drop overlapping product lines.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamov





> *Kamov Ka-27*
> The Kamov Ka-27 (NATO reporting name 'Helix') is a military helicopter developed for the Soviet Navy and currently in service in Russia, Ukraine, Vietnam, South Korea, Portugal, China and India.
> The helicopter was developed for ferrying and anti-submarine warfare. Design work began in 1970 and the first prototype flew in 1974. It was intended to replace the decade-old Kamov Ka-25 Hormone and is similar in appearance to its predecessor—due to the requirements of fitting in the same hangar space. Like other Kamov military helicopters it has a co-axial rotor, removing the need for a tail rotor.
> *Variants include the Ka-28 for export, the Ka-29 military transport (16 troops), the Ka-31 reconnaissance, and the civilian Ka-32 transport*
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamov_Ka-27


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2007 às 17:28)

Minho disse:


> Já não percebo nada, afinal os Beriev vêm em regime de aluguer. Quanto ao concurso parece que estão em boa posição, segundo o MAI, Rui Pereira:



Sim, vem em aluguer, e penso que será uma decisão acertada. Como o objectivo é finalmente comprar estes meios em vez de os alugar, para acabar de vez com as suspeitas do costume (quanto mais incêndios, mais facturação...), acho que tem que ser uma decisão muito bem ponderada.

A nível europeu, todos os nossos vizinhos do Mediterrâneo tem esquadras próprias de Canadair, o avião cuja escolha seria a lógica.

Mas entretanto, como surgiu a hipotese do pagamento duma antiga divida russa na forma destes helicópteros Kamov e aviões Beriev, está-se a ponderar se o Beriev é ou não o meio pesado adequado a Portugal.

O avião tem características espectaculares a nível de velocidade e capacidade de transporte de água, mas por outro lado, em regiões com terreno mais acidentado tem bastante limitações. O ano passado teve perfomances excelentes, em especial nuns incêndios no Alentejo se não estou em erro. Por outro lado, mal chegaram ia ocorrendo um acidente na Barragem da Aguieira, e também houve problemas com avarias. 

Pelo que quem tem que decidir ainda está com dúvidas, e mais uma época de testes em Portugal será sem dúvida uma boa ideia para avaliar o avião de forma definitiva.

A distribuição dos meios aéreos está prevista desta forma:

*DFCI 2007 - Fase Bravo - 15.Maio - 30.Junho*

*AERTL  (ligeiro)*
Castelo Branco - Proença-a-Nova (Pista)
Castelo Branco - Proença-a-Nova (Pista)
Castelo Branco - Covilhã (Pista)
Castelo Branco - Covilhã (Pista)
Coimbra - Cernache (Pista)
Coimbra - Coja (Pista)
Coimbra - Lousã (Pista)
Portalegre - Ponte de Sôr (Pista)

*AERTP  (pesado)*
Guarda - Seia (Pista)
Guarda - Seia (Pista)

8 AERTL + 2 AERTP = 10 Aviões




*Fase Bravo : 15.Maio a 30.Junho*

4 HEBL + 4 HEBM + 6 HEBP = 14 Helis
8 AERTL + 0 AERTM + 2 AERTP = 10 Aviões

*Fase Charlie : 01.Julho a 30.Setembro*

20 HEBL + 8 HEBM + 6 HEBP = 34 Helis
8 AERTL + 6 AERTM + 2 AERTP = 16 Aviões

*Fase Delta : 01.Outubro a 31.Dezembro*

4 HEBL + 4 HEBM + 6 HEBP = 14 Helis
8 AERTL + 0 AERTM + 2 AERTP = 10 Aviões


----------



## Minho (29 Mai 2007 às 22:33)

Vince disse:


> O 1º Kamov português ontem fotografado em Tires, já com registo nacional CS-HMF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem, espero que tal como os aviões pesados tenham pensadas outras valências, ie, que no caderno de encargos se exija a possibilidade de utilizar em transportes de carga (Beriev) e busca/salvamento (Kamov). Se não até mete pena ter isso parado 8 meses do ano... Ou então aluga-los a países do HS no nosso inverno  (se bem que no caso dos helis, os custos da logística de transporte não sei se compensavam..)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jun 2007 às 01:09)

*Primeiro incêndio do ano *

Bastou um aumento da temperatura para começarem os incêndios. Esta tarde, sete corporações de bombeiros combaterem um fogo numa zona de mato na Serra de Tavira.
O incêndio, no local do Cachopo, foi circunscrito ao final da tarde. Queimou na maioria mato e alguns sobreiros. Foi difícil de combater pelos 65 homens de sete corporações de bombeiros, que deslocaram 17 viaturas para o local. 

O presidente da Câmara de Tavira, Macário Correia, explicou que a dificuldade do combate a este fogo foi devido aos acessos, “que não são fáceis” e porque também havia vento. 

Macário Correia sublinhou que o Verão ainda não começou mas que tem havido cuidados na limpeza dos matos, tanto pelos proprietários como pelos responsáveis autárquicos. 

Sublinhou que no incêndio de hoje não houve problemas nas áreas que estavam limpas, o que vem provar as vantagens das limpezas. 

Fonte: SIC Online

Enfim! Para mim foi um erro esta propaganda! Os piromanos mais distraídos deste país receberam luz verde para os seus actos criminosos! Posso estar a enganar-me mas agora vão aparecer incêndios por todo o lado! É só lembrar-lhes! Repito: Espero estar enganado!


----------



## squidward (5 Jun 2007 às 17:18)

no passado sabado é que houve um incendio la para os lados da Azambuja.
deve de ter sido grande, pois para alem de irem todos os carros de bombeiros do cartaxo, ainda apareceu um de santarem e outro de Almeirim. Mas ja pesquisei na net...e até agora n deram nenhuma informação do que se passou em concreto


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jun 2007 às 21:36)

Protecção Civil e UTAD vão investigar incêndios florestais

A Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD) anunciou hoje que vai investigar e avaliar a forma como são atacados os incêndios florestais em Portugal, através de um estudo pedido pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC). 

A cerimónia de assinatura e homologação do «Protocolo para a Avaliação das Operações de Ataque Ampliado a Incêndios Florestais», entre a UTAD e a ANPC, realiza-se sexta-feira, no campus da universidade, em Vila Real, com a presença do secretário de estado da Protecção Civil, Ascenso Simões.

O investigador do departamento florestal da UTAD, Hermínio Botelho, é o responsável pelo estudo que tem como objectivo, segundo frisou hoje á Lusa o docente, «melhorar e optimizar» o combate aos incêndios florestais em Portugal.

Para o efeito vai ser avaliado o desempenho do ataque ampliado a incêndios florestais, definidos os indicadores de gestão de operações e acompanhada no terreno a evolução de incêndios onde intervenham as «Equipas de Avaliação e de Fogos Tácticos».

O professor Hermínio Botelho sustentou que a maior parte dos incêndios é extinto logo nas primeiras horas, existindo, no entanto, um «número pequeno» de ignições que não são «dominadas à nascença e se transformam em grandes incêndios».

«É a partir desse momento que é preciso fazer um reforço do teatro de operações e convocar meios suplementares que sejam adequados à dimensão do incêndio, o que é denominado de ataque ampliado ou estendido», acrescentou.

Por isso, no terreno vão estar equipas «a acompanhar os combatentes e a avaliar a eficácia do combate, os problemas de ordem logística que vão surgindo, as dificuldades que vão sendo encontradas relativamente ao terreno, à meteorologia e a forma como são tomadas as decisões, as estratégicas e tácticas de combate ao incêndio», frisou o investigador.

A UTAD vai disponibilizar duas equipas, para avaliação dos incêndios nos teatros de operações, sendo que cada uma delas será constituída por três elementos, um dos quais um monitor do posto de comando operacional que monitorizará as estratégias, tácticas e movimentação dos meios.

Um outro monitor vai estar no teatro de operações, a fazer o reconhecimento da área do incêndio, cartografando a posição do perímetro de fogo, a localização dos meios de combate, e o seu desempenho na aplicação de diferentes tácticas de combate, registando alterações de meteorologia e mantendo vigilância à evolução do incêndio.

Vai ainda existir um monitor da frente de fogo, elemento que se desloca com a equipa de fogo de supressão e acompanhará as manobras de fogo táctico, a localização dos meios de combate, e o seu desempenho na aplicação de diferentes tácticas de combate.

A UTAD vai destacar, também, para a sede da ANPC dois colaboradores para tratamento de dados, definição de indicadores de gestão e a preparação e elaboração de relatórios semanais de monitorização das operações de combate. 

Hermínio Botelho refere que, com os dados recolhidos este Verão, haverá já elementos concretos no próximo ano que «permitirão melhorar e optimizar os meios de combate a incêndios».

O professor considera que a ANPC escolheu a UTAD para a concretização deste projecto devido à vasta área de trabalho de investigação científica que a universidade tem desenvolvido nos últimos anos, designadamente na criação e acompanhamento das equipas de fogos tácticos, em que se utiliza o contrafogo como uma das formas de combater o incêndio. 

Em 2006, os incêndios florestais queimaram 4.098 hectares no distrito de Vila Real, menos 87,7% do que no ano anterior (33.112 hectares).

Entre 1 de Janeiro e domingo, 10 de Junho, os bombeiros registaram 232 incêndios no distrito e uma área ardida de 187,4 hectares.

Fonte : © Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jun 2007 às 00:35)

> *Investigadores: Fogos preferem certos solos e evitam outros*
> 
> Os incêndios preferem certos solos, como aqueles que têm mato, e evitam outros, como os das zonas agrícolas, segundo investigadores da Universidade Técnica de Lisboa que apresentaram hoje um estudo denominado «Gestão e Ecologia do Fogo».
> Estes dados foram revelados hoje na Reunião Anual da Rede Inbio, um consórcio criado há um ano pelas Universidades de Lisboa e Porto e pelo Instituto Superior de Agronomia, tendo em vista a cooperação em investigação sobre Biodiversidade e Biologia Evolutiva. Esta parceria agrupa já cerca de 400 investigadores, 20 deles estrangeiros.
> ...



Fonte: © Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jun 2007 às 13:00)

> *Chuvas de Maio e Junho vão acalmar fogos florestais*
> 
> Risco de incêndios em Julho e Agosto depende em muito dos valores pluviométricos em Maio e Junho
> 
> ...


Copyright © Eduarda Ferreira
Fonte: Jornal de Noticias


Era muito bom sinal este tópico ficar esquecido nos próximos meses, para já isto vai no bom caminho.


----------



## Minho (19 Jun 2007 às 23:27)

*
Helicópteros russos atrasados para o combate a incêndios*











> O primeiro Kamov 32 deveria ter chegado em Janeiro
> 
> Para além de não estarem ainda disponíveis, os seis helicópteros russos que o Governo português comprou continuam sem certificação oficial.
> 
> ...



http://expresso.clix.pt/Actualidade/Interior.aspx?content_id=399545


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jun 2007 às 16:59)

pra ja tudo limpinho a nivel nacional nenhuma ocorrencial mais desastrosa!  inda bem!por aqui tb ja nao há mais nada para arder o incendio do ano passado levou tudo o que era verde! o grande incendio de gondomar valongo s.pedro da cova!
só temo o agosto fase mais critica em termos de fogo, e o ventinho vindo de sul é catastrofico!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jun 2007 às 20:13)

Fogos Florestais:

Na sequencia da vaga de calor que tem afectado o Sudeste da Europa, a Grécia está abraços a uma situação complicada com dezenas de incêndios florestais aos quais está a ter dificuldade de resposta! Já foi emitido um pedido de ajuda aos países da nossa Confederação (UE) no sentido de auxiliarem este estado nos labores de combate... Itália e França já anunciaram que vão enviar meios disponíveis para a Grécia...


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2007 às 22:15)

> *Portugal ajuda Grécia*
> *Disponibilizado um Canadair para auxílio no combate aos incêndios florestais dos últimos dias*
> Até segunda-feira Portugal vai disponibilizar um avião Canadair CL - 415C. Também a Itália e a França vão enviar meios aéreos para a Grécia.
> 
> ...


(c) Fonte: SIC


*Fogos aproximam-se de casas em Atenas*
[SAPO]k1tvkyVkR4yi1k6YojAO[/SAPO]
(c) Fonte: [URL="http://videos.sapo.pt/"]SIC/SAPO Videos


----------



## Rog (29 Jun 2007 às 22:52)

Vince disse:


> (c) Fonte: SIC
> 
> 
> *Fogos aproximam-se de casas em Atenas*
> ...



De louvar esta atitude do governo português, somos um país mto fustigado pelo fogo e é bom olharmos pelos outros que não tardará também precisaremos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jun 2007 às 23:27)

A gente sabe a aflição que eles estão a passar! Infelizmente somos prós em Incêndios! É triste esta situação! A nossa parte deste drama deve estar aí a chegar! Basta as temperaturas dispararem e um louco se lembrar, ser publicitado nos meios de comunicação social e prontos, lembram os loucos todos e temos o País a arder! O costume!

*Deixo esta imagem que tem tanto de bela com de dramática!*


----------



## Rog (29 Jun 2007 às 23:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A gente sabe a aflição que eles estão a passar! Infelizmente somos prós em Incêndios! É triste esta situação! A nossa parte deste drama deve estar aí a chegar! Basta as temperaturas dispararem e um louco se lembrar, ser publicitado nos meios de comunicação social e prontos, lembram os loucos todos e temos o País a arder! O costume!
> 
> *Deixo esta imagem que tem tanto de bela com de dramática!*



Realmente é uma imagem dramática, com as temperaturas próximas dos 50ºC como têm se feito sentir na Grécia nem são precisos loucos para incendiar, qualquer pedaço de vidro ou metal é um rastilho na floresta...


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2007 às 10:53)

> Fogo no Parque natural
> *10 hectares ardem na Arrábida*
> Um descuido deverá estar na causa de um incêndio – o primeiro na Península de Setúbal nesta época de fogos – que consumiu perto de dez hectares da Serra de São Luís, no Parque Natural da Arrábida.No combate estiveram envolvidos 91 homens de 15 corporações – entre as quais Setúbal, Moita, Águas de Moura, Alcochete e Sesimbra – dois helicópteros e 26 viaturas.
> 
> Continua aqui



(c) Correio da Manhã


----------



## jPdF (5 Jul 2007 às 11:52)

Aqui fica o site da protecção civil, com actualizações multiplas diárias.
Podem ficar a saber o local, os meios envolvidos, o tipo de incêndio, e o estado do incêndio.

Site Protecção Civil


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2007 às 00:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Julho 2007*

*Mais de uma centena de bombeiros combatem incêndio em Mértola* 

Mais de uma centena de bombeiros combatem um incêndio que lavra há várias horas no concelho de Mértola, com duas frentes ainda fora de controlo.
Segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, o incêndio deflagrou cerca das 16h30 na freguesia de Fernandes, numa zona de mato e floresta, e está a ser combatido por 121 efectivos, apoiados por 38 viaturas de combate a incêndios. 
No entanto, uma das frentes activas lavra numa zona inacessível aos veículos, o que está a dificultar o combate às chamas.
No local está já o segundo comandante de Beja e um grupo de reforço do mesmo distrito e nas últimas horas foi decidido accionar um grupo de reforço vindo de Faro e uma equipa de fogos tácticos de supressão.
Este incêndio ocorre um dia depois de um fogo ter consumido cerca de 50 hectares no concelho da Vidigueira, parte dos quais abrangidos pela Reserva Ecológica Nacional e uma zona considerada Rede de Protecção Ambiental de Áreas de Montado de Sobro e Azinho.

Público (05.07.2007_22h58)


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2007 às 14:53)

> *Incêndios: Estação meteorológica em Monchique é fundamental*
> 
> A Direcção-Geral dos Recursos Florestais considerou hoje fundamental a instalação de uma estação meteorológica automática na Serra de Monchique, uma das zonas mais problemáticas do Algarve, para prever com maior rigor o risco de incêndio.
> ver mais...



Fonte: © Diário Digital


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2007 às 21:14)

Santiago do Cacém: Incêndio por circunscrever há cinco horas 

O incêndio florestal que deflagrou esta quarta-feira na zona de Santiago do Cacém, em Setúbal, continuava por circunscrever às 17:00 horas, cinco horas depois de ter começado e mobilizado quase 90 homens. As chamas deflagraram cerca das 12:10 e estão a lavrar numa área de eucaliptal e mato, numa zona conhecida por Chaparralão, tratando-se de um incêndio «com alguma dimensão», em cujo combate já actuou um meio aéreo. 
No «teatro de operações» estão mobilizados 87 bombeiros, apoiados por 23 viaturas, de 13 corporações da região. Segundo o site do Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, o incêndio tem duas frentes: uma que já está em fase de rescaldo e outra ainda não circunscrita, na qual está a actuar um helicóptero. 
No local está o Comandante Distrital de Setúbal, um veículo de comando de Operações e Comunicações e a caminho do local está uma Equipa de Fogos Tácticos de Supressão. 

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Minho (11 Jul 2007 às 22:07)

Aqui vão algumas fotos dos meios aéreos tiradas do forum APEA


----------



## mocha (12 Jul 2007 às 09:41)

*Incêndio em fábrica do Seixal*

Desperdícios de automóveis, como pneus e plásticos, arderam esta quarta-feira durante duas horas na Ecometais, em Paio Pires, Seixal, sem que as chamas tenham ameaçado as instalações da empresa de reciclagem, informaram os bombeiros, informa a agência Lusa. 

Os bombeiros receberam o alerta de incêndio às 20h32, tendo o fogo sido dado como dominado às 22h30. 

«As instalações da empresa nunca estiveram em perigo», assegurou à Agência Lusa o segundo comandante operacional do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Setúbal, Rui Costa, assinalando que as chamas ficaram circunscritas a «dois montes de desperdício a céu aberto, com cinco a seis metros de altura, resultantes do desmantelamento de automóveis», essencialmente pneus e plásticos. 

As chamas provocaram uma extensa coluna de fumo, visível desde Paio Pires, Seixal, até ao Cabo Espichel, Sesimbra, que «está a diminuir», adiantou a mesma fonte. Nas operações estão envolvidos 51 bombeiros, apoiados por 19 viaturas, de nove corporações da Península de Setúbal. 

Cem hectares destruídos 

O incêndio florestal que deflagrou às 12h08 na zona de Santiago do Cacém (Setúbal) já destruiu cerca de uma centena de hectares mas os bombeiros esperam circunscrevê-lo com o cair da noite, disse o comandante operacional. «Com o cair da noite, esperamos circunscrever e depois extinguir o fogo», afirmou o responsável dos bombeiros, reconhecendo haver ainda «uma pequena frente activa». 

Alcino Marques estimou que as chamas já destruíram ao longo de oito horas cerca de uma centena de hectares de eucaliptal e mato.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jul 2007 às 22:38)

É destas notícias que eu gosto 



> *Verão com menor número de incêndios dos últimos 5 anos *
> 
> Este Verão, em números de incêndios deflagrados, está a ser o mais calmo dos últimos cinco anos, até este momento. O único incêndio florestal (acima de um hectare) ocorreu dia 11 em Santiago do Cacém, com 100 hectares ardidos, tendo-se registado este mês, até sexta-feira, apenas 642 ocorrências, o que é quase insignificante se comparadas com as mais de duas mil em período homólogo do ano passado.
> 
> ...


Copyright © LICÍNIO LIMA 

Fonte: DN


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jul 2007 às 22:46)

*Aviões Beriev estão de regresso *


 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Minho (17 Jul 2007 às 01:24)

Brigantia disse:


> É destas notícias que eu gosto
> 
> 
> Copyright © LICÍNIO LIMA
> ...



É uma excelente notícia... Mesmo que viesse calor para a próxima semana ainda vai demorar a que fique tudo suficientemente seco para termos grandes incêndios. Não conto com grandes incêndios pelo menos até à 2ª quinzena de Agosto...


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2007 às 09:12)

Minho disse:


> Mesmo que viesse calor para a próxima semana ainda vai demorar a que fique tudo suficientemente seco para termos grandes incêndios. Não conto com grandes incêndios pelo menos até à 2ª quinzena de Agosto...



É verdade, este ano tem sido invulgar. Tenho olhado nas últimas semanas para as imagens do Modis quase todos os dias, e tem sido raro encontrar spots vermelhos. Já há muitos anos que não via nada assim, mesmo na Espanha, que teve mais calor do que nós.

O problema é que a Biomassa não perdoa. Para o ano arde o dobro se as condições do Verão forem outras ...


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2007 às 23:51)

*Número de incêndios cai para um terço*

*
Na primeira quinzena de Julho
Número de incêndios cai para um terço*



> *Menos de um terço dos incêndios florestais ocorreram na primeira quinzena de Julho, em comparação com igual período do ano passado, segundo dados revelados hoje pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.*
> Nos primeiros 15 dias de Julho registaram-se 697 incêndios, menos 1.517 do que os verificados na primeira quinzena de Julho de 2006 (2.214). Já no ano passado, o número de incêndios, no período em apreço tinha sido inferior ao registado no ano anterior.



Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2007 às 23:53)

*Incêndios: Base aérea em Ponte de Sor*

*Base aérea em Ponte de Sor*



> *Uma nova base aérea para aviões e helicópteros de combate aos incêndios da Protecção Civil vai ser construída em Ponte de Sor, a 30 quilómetros da base militar de Tancos.*
> 
> Segundo a rádio TSF, a Câmara de Ponte de Sor venceu o concurso de construção da referida base.
> 
> ...



Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2007 às 17:21)

Noticia de Última Hora: Serra do Caldeirão a arder

Serra do Caldeirão a arder
24-07-2007 16:39:00


Trinta e sete bombeiros, apoiados por militares da guarda, sapadores e 13 viaturas, estão a combater um incêndio em montado e matos na Serra do caldeirão, distrito de Faro. 


O incêndio começou às 13:58 e tem duas frentes activas, uma das quais está "quase dominada" e a outra "arde com intensidade", no sítio de Ximeno, na Serra do Caldeirão, explicou o chefe da sala de operações do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) de Faro.

No local, além dos bombeiros de cinco corporações (Loulé, São Brás de Alportel, Messines e Faro), também estão duas equipas do Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro (GIPS) da GNR e mais duas de Sapadores Florestais, para reforço de meios no combate ao fogo.

A zona onde lavra o incêndio é montanhosa e "de difícil acesso, estando na fronteira entre o Alentejo e o Algarve", o que atrasa a chegada dos meios ao terreno, explicou um bombeiro no local.


Fonte: Observatório do Algarve

Coincidência ou não, faz hoje 3 anos que a Serra do Caldeirão começou a arder em Almodovar e chegou até Barranco do Velho foi uma semana infernal, só espero que não aconteça o mesmo agora, a cinza cobriu as varandas, os carros,  aqui em Olhão, parecia um vulcão que estava em erupção na serra


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2007 às 21:17)

Uma coisa estranha no site da protecção civil não há nenhuma ocorrência mas a cerca de 5kms de Olhão está ainda a deflagrar um incêndio que obrigou ao corte da linha do Algarve entre Olhão e Fuzeta, sei que estão bombeiros de Olhão, Tavira e Faro e um helicóptero, e é dentro da Parque Natural da Ria Formosa e deu às 20 horas na Sic.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2007 às 23:32)

*Três bombeiros feridos no combate às chamas em Reguengos de Monsaraz*

Três bombeiros sofreram hoje queimaduras ligeiras durante as operações de combate a um incêndio florestal na zona de Reguengos e Monsaraz (Évora), disse à Lusa fonte dos bombeiros. A fonte, do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Évora, adiantou que os três bombeiros feridos receberam assistência médica no centro de saúde de Reguengos de Monsaraz.
O incêndio deflagrou cerca das 16h00 e entrou em rescaldo quatro horas e meia depois. O combate às chamas mobilizou 69 bombeiros e 21 viaturas, de dez corporações da região, com o apoio de uma máquina de rasto do município local.

Publico

Como tinha dito durante a tarde, os incêndios regressaram ... Hoje o fumo era bem visível a dezenas de quilómetros de distância.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2007 às 18:08)

*Incêndios: Fogos em Santarém mobilizam mais de 100 bombeiros*

Mais de 100 bombeiros, dois aviões Canadair e um helicóptero combatiam este sábado dois incêndios nos concelhos de Chamusca e Coruche, distrito de Santarém, cerca das 17:00, segundo o Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil (SNBPC). 
Para o incêndio de Ulme e Vale Cavalos, no concelho da Chamusca, que começou a deflagrar cerca das 16:00, estavam mobilizados 68 homens, 18 veículos, um helicóptero e dois aviões Canadair. Este fogo foi considerado circunscrito pelas 16:42.
Um outro incêndio, em sobreiros e pinheiros, na Herdade do Outeiro, no concelho de Coruche, foi dado como circunscrito às 16:44, mais de uma hora depois de ter deflagrado. No local estão 50 bombeiros e 13 veículos.

Diário Digital / Lusa (28-07-2007 17:09:00)


----------



## ACalado (28 Jul 2007 às 20:44)

pelas 9h tb houve um incêndio perto do porto alguém sabe alguma coisa?











http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2007 às 22:10)

*Controlados fogos que lavravam em Montijo e Foz Côa *

Foram já circunscritos os dois incêndios que esta tarde lavravam nos concelhos do Montijo (Setúbal) e Foz Côa (Guarda), combatidos por mais de uma centena de bombeiros.
Pouco antes das 20h00, foi controlado o fogo que lavrava desde o início da tarde numa zona de difícil acesso no Parque Arqueológico do Côa, adianta a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. As chamas, que consumiam mato rasteiro, foram combatidas por 38 bombeiros, auxiliados por nove viaturas. 
Cerca de uma hora antes foi dado como circunscrito o incêndio que deflagrou ao início da tarde numa zona de pinheiro e acácias, junto a Vale Vinhas, no concelho do Montijo. Na zona estiveram 73 operacionais, apoiados por vinte veículos de combate a incêndios e duas equipas da Afocelca.
Durante a tarde, os bombeiros enfrentaram outros dois incêndios, em Coruche e Chamusca (no distrito de Santarém), que foram dados como circunscritos pelas 17h00, cerca de uma hora após a deflagração.
As temperaturas altas e a baixa humanidade que se registam hoje no Continente contribuem para um maior risco de incêndio, sendo esperada a continuação de tempo quente e seco pelo menos até segunda-feira. O Instituto de Meteorologia colocou cinco distritos em alerta laranja (o segundo mais elevado da escala de risco) devido à persistência de valores elevados da temperatura máxima, enquanto outros cinco estão em alerta amarelo.

Publico


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jul 2007 às 20:15)

*Portugal sofre com incêndios *

Um incêndio deflagrou este domingo à tarde na localidade de São Matias, em *Nisa*. Por esta altura, o fogo, localizado numa zona de eucaliptos, está a ser combatido por 89 homens apoiados por 27 veículos, três helicópteros e quatro aviões.


De acordo com a TSF, três homens ficaram feridos no combate às chamas.

Os bombeiros estão a ser apoiados por dois aerotanques pesados Canadair. A equipa de fogos tácticos de supressão foi também accionada para o combate às chamas.


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 10:51)

Zonas de risco para hoje:






(c) IM - Risco Incêndio


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2007 às 19:03)

*Piloto morre no combate ao fogo em Torres Novas*



> Queda de uma aeronave Dromader
> 03.08.2007 - 18h17 PUBLICO.PT
> 
> O piloto de um aerotanque ligeiro Dromadair morreu hoje durante o combate a um incêndio em Rexaldia, no concelho de Torres Novas, na queda da aeronave de matrícula polaca.
> ...






> *Dois incêndios activos, um dos quais circunscrito*
> Dois incêndios florestais lavram no território continental, um no concelho de Sever do Vouga, já circunscrito, e outro no concelho de Torres Novas, não circunscrito, segundo a Protecção Civil.
> 
> Um incêndio florestal lavra desde as 13:37 na localidade de Ermida, concelho de Sever do Vouga, distrito de Aveiro, tendo ficado circunscrito às 17:13, segundo o site na Internet da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).
> ...


----------



## Brigantia (7 Ago 2007 às 21:42)

> Cerca de 5 mil hectares de área ardida desde ...
> 
> Os incêndios florestais ocorridos em Portugal este ano, entre 1 de Janeiro e 31 de Julho, consumiram 5.086,81 hectares, um valor inferior aos registados nos anos anteriores, em termos comparativos, revelou hoje a Direcção-Geral dos Recursos Florestais (DGRF).
> De acordo com o relatório provisório sobre os incêndios divulgado ao fim da tarde de hoje pela DGRF, registaram-se no período em análise 4.529 ocorrências de fogo, sendo 571 incêndios florestais e 3.958 fogachos.
> ...



© Fonte: Diário Digital/Lusa


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2007 às 18:07)

*Fogos em Ferreira do Zêzere e Nelas*

Dois fogos lavram no território continental, um no concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere e outro no concelho de Nelas, encontrando-se os dois não circunscritos, de acordo com a Protecção Civil. 
Um incêndio florestal deflagrou hoje às 13:53 na localidade de Igreja Nova, concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere, distrito de Santarém. 
O fogo está a ser combatido por 90 bombeiros, 27 viaturas, três helicópteros e dois aerotanques pesados, indica o site na Internet da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC). 
Por outro lado, um incêndio em zona de mato lavra desde as 14:24 na localidade de Urgeiriça, concelho de Nelas, distrito de Viseu. 
Este fogo está a ser combatido por 48 bombeiros, 11 viaturas, um helicóptero e dois aerotanques ligeiros. 
Durante o dia de quarta-feira, a ANPC registou 126 ocorrências de fogo florestal, que mobilizaram 1.658 bombeiros e 412 viaturas.

PortugalDiário


----------



## Brigantia (15 Ago 2007 às 01:21)

> Mirandela: Fogo ameaça maior mancha de sobreiros juntos da UE
> 
> O fogo que consome mato no concelho de Mirandela desde as 16:40 de hoje está a colocar em risco a mancha com maior densidade de sobreiros da Europa, disse o presidente da Câmara local.
> A necessidade de proteger aquele património florestal, designado por «mancha de sobreiros juntos», levou a Protecção Civil a envolver no combate ao fogo, ainda por controlar, dois Beriev, os maiores aviões de combate a incêndios alugados por Portugal.
> ...


Fonte: © Diário Digital / Lusa 


Venha daí essa chuva para que isto acabe rapidamente.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2007 às 21:34)

*Fogo durante a madrugada em S. João da Pesqueira já em fase de rescaldo*

Um fogo começou hoje de madrugada no Concelho de S. João da Pesqueira, distrito de Viseu, numa zona de mato, onde lavrou durante mais de duas horas, de acordo com a Protecção Civil. 
O incêndio, o primeiro de maiores dimensões registado hoje, começou cerca das 06:00 na Quinta das Lajes e entrou em fase de rescaldo às 08:16.
Foi combatido por 40 bombeiros com o auxílio de dez viaturas.
Dados da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) indicam que na terça-feira se registou em Portugal um total de 84 fogos, a que acorreram 1.256 bombeiros auxiliados por 307 viaturas.
Contudo, destes incêndios florestais a ANPC só informou da existência de três por terem atingido maior dimensão e de acordo com critérios previamente estabelecidos: prolongarem-se por mais de duas horas, envolverem mais de dez viaturas no combate ou ocorrerem em área s de paisagem protegida.
Os três incêndios de maior proporção registados até às 00:00 de hoje ocorreram em Valongo (porto), Mirandela (Bragança) e Mértola (Beja).

© 2007 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A. 2007-08-15 09:10:01


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2007 às 15:36)

*Mértola: fogo combatido por aerotanques pesados*

O incêndio que lavra desde desde manhã de hoje em Ribeira Vascão, Mértola, o único por circunscrever às 12:45, está a ser combatido pelos dois aerotanques pesados Beriev, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), noticia a Lusa. Este incêndio que deflagrou às 11:30 está a ser combatido por 78 bombeiros apoiados por 23 viaturas, um helicóptero e os dois aviões russos Beriev, que estão em Portugal para reforçar o combate aos fogos. 
Entretanto, o incêndio que eclodiu domingo à noite no Alandroal, distrito de Évora, entrou em fase de vigilância, permanecendo no terreno 68 bombeiros e 19 veículos.


PortugalDiário


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2007 às 18:13)

*Fogo já terá destruído 200 hectares do parque Natural do Guadiana*

Cerca de 200 hectares do Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana já terão sido consumidos pelo incêndio que lavra naquela área protegida desde cerca das 10:00 de hoje, disse o presidente da Câmara local, Mértola. Em declarações à agência Lusa, Jorge Pulido Valente disse que o fogo iniciado junto à Ribeira do Vascão, que separa o Algarve do Alentejo, está a ser difícil de combater devido ao terreno muito acidentado e ao vento forte.
Embora ainda não disponha de dados precisos, o autarca, que já esteve no local e conta regressar lá ainda hoje, disse que as chamas terão já destruído uma área aproximada dos 200 hectares, principalmente de mato (estevas). "É uma zona muito selvagem", considerou o presidente da Câmara, para ilustrar a dificuldade nos bombeiros em combater o fogo.
O parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana ocupa uma vasta área adjacente ao grande rio do sul com a extensão total de 69 mil hectares. Cerca das 17:00, e de acordo com a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), estavam a combater aquele fogo 124 bombeiros, com 36 veículos e auxiliados por dois helicópteros e os dois aviões-tanque Beriev, os maiores do mundo, alugados pelo Governo na época de fogos. Foram também destacados para o local dois grupos de especialistas no uso de contra-fogo, para tentarem travar o avanço das chamas.
À mesma hora apenas continuava activo e por controlar outro incêndio de proporções consideráveis, no Sardoal, distrito de Santarém, que mobilizava 156 bombeiros, 44 viaturas, um helicóptero e dois aviões-tanque. Este fogo começou às 13:46 e está também a ser combatido por duas equipas de Análise e Uso de Fogo.
Os restantes incêndios que deflagraram durante a tarde foram todos dados como extintos pela ANPC.

© 2007 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2007 às 23:28)

*Idosos evacuados no Sardoal*

Cerca de vinte idosos foram evacuados hoje pelos bombeiros do Centro de Dia de Alcaravela, Concelho do Sardoal (Distrito de Santarém), por causa de um incêndio florestal, disse à agência Lusa o presidente da Câmara do Sardoal. "O fogo [que começou no Sardoal às 13:45] já entrou nos Concelhos Abrantes e Mação. Temos novas povoações ameaçadas em Alcaravela, nomeadamente as aldeias de Panascos, Santa Clara, Presa, Palhota e Cabeça. Por prevenção, o centro de dia foi evacuado, uma vez que o fogo chegou a poucos metros do edificio", adiantou Fernando Moleirinho.
Apesar da ameaça de algumas habitações, o presidente da Câmara do Sardoal disse não ter conhecimento de que alguma tenha sido destruída pelo fogo: "Só sei que houve uns amexos de uma casa, uns palheiros, atingidos pelas chamadas. É tudo o que sei até agora". O Concelho do Sardoal foi o primeiro, no Distrito de Santarém, a ser atingido pelo fogo perto das 14:00, segundo a página da Internet da Protecção Civil.
Ás 17:12 deflagrou um outro incêndio florestal na Sabacheira (Tomar), no mesmo Distrito, e cerca de uma hora depois o incêndio do Sardoal chegou ao Concelho de Abrantes, em Lerca, registando a Protecção Civil o início deste novo foco de incêndio às 18:31. "A situação está complicada devido ao forte vento, que faz com que tenhamos no terreno não um incêndio mas vários focos de incêndios", afirmou o governador civil de Santarém Paulo Fonseca.
O fogo do Sardoal está a ser combatido por 198 homens, 60 veículos, três máquinas de arrasto, um helicoptero e dois aerotanques, enquanto em Lerca (Abrantes) combatem o fogo 57 homens e 17 veículos. O presidente da Câmara do Sardoal assinalou a coincidência da data em que começou um fogo: "Todos os anos é a mesma coisa, na mesma data e à mesma hora, tem havido um foco de incêndio e da mesma maneira. Não posso afirmar que é fogo posto mas digo-lhe que estou convencido que foi. No ano passado, por esta data e à mesma hora, houve focos de incêndio ao longo da Estrada Nacional 2, como hoje".
O último grande incêndio no Sardoal registou-se em 1995, tendo provocado a morte de alguns habitantes daquelas povoações. "Todos os anos há tentativas mas temos conseguido travá-las nos últimos anos. Hoje apagámos três focos de incêndio mas o quarto, com o forte vento, não conseguimos apagar", concluiu Fernando Moleirinho.

© 2007 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 00:17)

*Incêndios: Fogo do Sardoal ganha dimensão e aproxima-se de povoações - vereador Mação*

Mais de oito horas depois de ter começado, o incêndio do Sardoal (distrito de Santarém) ganha dimensão e lavra com "grande intensidade próximo de várias povoações", segundo o vererador da Câmara Municipal de Mação, José Louro Martins. 

Agência Lusa


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 14:17)

*Fogos de Sardoal e Tomar de novo activos*

O incêndio que segunda-feira deflagrou no Sardoal reactivou hoje de manhã, estando a ser combatido por meios aéreos pesados, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro. Segundo o comandante de serviço, a frente do Sardoal está novamente activa, tendo-se igualmente reacendido o fogo que segunda-feira à tarde deflagrou em Tomar, desta feita junto a Vale Meão.
Segundo a fonte, os incêndios activos encontram-se próximo de zonas habitadas mas não existem de momento situações de risco. O Governador Civil do distrito de Santarém disse à lusa que o incêndio que deflagrou ao princípio da tarde no Sardoal, e que depois se propagou aos concelhos vizinhos de Abrantes e Mação, afectou de forma intermitente uma área de cerca de mil hectares.
Paulo Fonseca afirmou que a situação vivida segunda-feira foi «anómala» com o vento a provocar muitas projecções, algumas a 300 metros, o que levou a um cenário de «várias dezenas de fogos» numa área de cerca de mil hectares, que não ardeu em contínuo mas com vários conjuntos de fogos diferentes. Várias povoações ficaram «pelo meio», não chegando a ser afectadas, disse, afirmando que houve um ou dois casos em que arderam palheiros ou arrecadações, sem que qualquer edificação habitada tivesse sido atingida.
Tal como no incêndio do Sardoal, que chegou a Mouriscas (Abrantes) e «tocou Mação», o fogo registado em Sabacheira (Tomar), que também rondou zonas habitadas, sofreu igualmente o efeito do vento, com várias projecções, embora numa dimensão menor, afirmou.

Diário Digital


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 19:10)

*A23 cortada diversas vezes devido ao fumo a Norte de Abrantes*

A circulação de trânsito na A23 junto a Abrantes foi hoje interrompida diversas vezes devido ao fumo provocado pelo incêndio que lavra na zona, disse o Governador Civil do distrito à agência Lusa. Paulo Fonseca disse à Lusa que a situação entre a A23 e o rio Tejo, na zona a Norte de Abrantes, é a que neste momento "merece mais cuidado", devido à existência de uma série de povoações, "embora não haja perigo" para as habitações.
Segundo disse, a situação é hoje menos preocupante que a registada segunda-feira, em que o incêndio que deflagrou ao princípio da tarde no Sardoal alastrou aos concelhos vizinhos de Abrantes e Mação, devido às projecções provocadas pelas fortes rajadas de vento. Assegurando que os meios no local "são os suficientes", Paulo Fonseca adiantou que o facto de o vento soprar hoje com menos intensidade permite pensar que a situação está mais controlável.
O Governador Civil adiantou que foram colocados elementos do outro lado do Tejo em precaução, caso haja projecções provocadas pelo vento. Paulo Fonseca adiantou que a A23, a Norte de Abrantes, foi já cortada por três vezes hoje, devido ao fumo, admitindo que a situação volte a ocorrer sempre que o fumo for mais intenso.
Segundo disse, o vento que soprou segunda-feira fez com que a área afectada pelo incêndio iniciado no Sardoal fosse muito vasta, tendo-se registado hoje vários reacendimentos, o último dos quais em Mação. O coordenador distrital do Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil Joaquim Chambel disse à agência Lusa que a situação no concelho de Mação é a que neste momento mais preocupa os bombeiros.
Segundo disse, os reacendimentos em todo o perímetro atingido pelo incêndio de segunda-feira "eram expectáveis", dada a dificuldade em eliminar todos os focos de incêndio, nomeadamente nos locais mais inacessíveis. 

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2007 às 18:16)

*Casas evacuadas devido a fogo em Sintra*

Várias casas da região de Sintra onde lavra um fogo de grandes dimensões desde hoje de manhã foram evacuadas durante a tarde, observou um repórter da agência Lusa no local. Vários elementos da GNR em motos todo-o-terreno estão a bater o terreno para as autoridades se assegurarem que nenhum habitante possa vir a ser atingido pelo avanço do fogo, constatou o mesmo jornalista.
O fogo consome mato e pinhal em cinco frentes, a noroeste da vila de Sintra, tendo já chegado a Nafarros, e envolve quase 400 bombeiros no combate e quatro aviões pesados e um helicóptero. A dimensão do fogo levou à mobilização de bombeiros de Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal, assim como um grupo de Sapadores lisboetas.
O presidente e o comandante operacional da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil encontram-se a acompanhar no local a operação de combate ao incêndio.

© 2007 LUSA

*Fogo de Sintra mobiliza 400 bombeiros*

O incêndio que consome mato e pinhal desde a manhã de hoje em Sintra continua a aumentar de proporções e cerca das 16:45 envolvia já no combate quase 400 bombeiros, de acordo com a Protecção Civil. As chamas começaram às 10:52 em Pernigem, perto de Nafarros, e envolvem já no combate quatros aviões-tanque pesados - dois Berieve e dois Canadair -, além de 112 veículos dos bombeiros.
A dimensão do incêndio levou à mobilização de bombeiros de Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal e o próprio presidente da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil e o comandante nacional de Operações do mesmo organismo deslocaram-se para o local. De acordo com o presidente da Câmara de Sintra, Fernando Seara, que se encontra no local, o incêndio "lavra em cinco frentes" das quais "a mais preocupante é a que evolui perto da localidade de Mato Grande".
O combate ao incêndio, acrescentou, tem vindo a ser dificultado pelo vento intenso que se faz sentir na região. O grande objectivo, disse Seara, é o de fazer com que as chamas não cheguem à Serra de Sintra.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2007 às 15:34)

*Circunscrito fogo em Pampilhosa da Serra, por controlar no Parque Natural Peneda Gerês*

O incêndio que lavra desde quinta-feira à noite em Pampilhosa da Serra foi circunscrito às 06:50 de hoje, mantendo-se por controlar o fogo que deflagrou no Parque Natural Peneda Gerês, segundo o site de Internet da Protecção Civil. O fogo que teve início às 22:00 de quinta-feira numa zona florestal em Quinta de Safra, Pampilhosa da Serra, distrito de Coimbra, foi circunscrito, estando no terreno 214 bombeiros, apoiados por 59 veículos.
De acordo com informação da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, às 07:30 de hoje mantinha-se por circunscrever o incêndio que começou às 21:25 de quinta-feira no lugar da Parada, no Parque Natural Peneda Gerês, no concelho de Ponte da Barca. Este incêndio, em zona de mato, estava a ser combatido por 25 bombeiros, apoiados por oito veículos.
O risco de incêndio é hoje muito elevado nos distritos do interior Norte e Centro, e máximo em alguns concelhos dos distritos de Viseu, Guarda, castelo Branco, Santarém, Portalegre e Faro.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2007 às 02:22)

*Sistema de detecção de incêndios 'made in' Portugal*



> O ano de 2003, em que ardeu uma mancha verde recorde de 425 mil hectares, foi devastador para as florestas portuguesas. Mas, por isso mesmo, esse foi também o ano do click para os investigadores Pedro Vieira e João Matos, que se propuseram a si mesmos um desafio: conceber um sistema automático de detecção rápida de incêndios.
> 
> Quatro anos depois, o Forest Fire Finder, ou F3, está aí. É um novo sistema de alta tecnologia made in Portugal, deu origem a uma patente e a sua eficácia, já testada no terreno, pode fazer a diferença para o ataque rápido a um incêndio. E é por isso que o F3 está a entusiasmar produtores florestais, autarcas e decisores políticos, "cá dentro e lá fora", como garante João Matos, um dos "pais" deste novo sistema. Uma associação florestal da região da Chamusca já tem o F3 funcionar no terreno.
> 
> ...



Fonte: DN


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2007 às 10:50)

*A triste sina de quem viu o fogo roubar-lhes o sustento* 

O incêndio que na semana passada consumiu mais de dois mil hectares de pinhal e eucaliptal no norte do Ribatejo prejudicou produtores florestais e negociantes de madeira.
“Sou um homem de pouca sorte”, diz António Dias Casola, olhando a mancha negra por detrás de sua casa, em Santa Clara (freguesia de Alcaravela, concelho de Sardoal). O incêndio que lavrou a semana passada na região queimou-lhe 12 hectares de pinheiros “prontos para serem vendidos”. Pinheiros resultantes das sementes que o fogo de 1995 não consumiu. 
“Há 12 anos ardeu-me todo o pinhal e eucaliptal mas deixei que se fizesse a regeneração natural com as sementes deixadas. Agora que pensava finalmente fazer algum dinheiro, voltou a suceder o mesmo”, diz desalentado o idoso. Como se não bastasse ter ficado sem as árvores, também um palheiro cheio de feno de pastagem e um motor de rega não resistiram às chamas. A mulher, Maria Florinda, inclina-se para a frente, curvando ainda mais os ombros onde já pesam 84 anos. “Parece sina”, diz quem complementa a parca reforma com os dividendos da floresta.
Cerca de 20 por cento dos cem hectares de pinhal e eucaliptal propriedade de Manuel Serras arderam no incêndio que segunda-feira da semana passada começou no Sardoal e alastrou para os concelhos vizinhos de Abrantes e Mação. O produtor, também presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Alcaravela, estima que o prejuízo resultante de horas de labaredas ascenda a 15 mil euros, “nunca menos”. 
O autarca, um dos maiores produtores florestais da zona, também foi vítima do incêndio de 1995. Em finais do ano seguinte replantou a totalidade dos hectares queimados recorrendo a ajudas da União Europeia. “A replantação custou 150 mil euros, dos quais 60 por cento foram pagos por fundos comunitários”, refere Manuel Serras. Desanimado, o produtor diz que possivelmente vai deixar agora a área ao abandono. “Se houver sementes faz-se a regeneração natural, se não houver não volto a replantar”, garante, adiantando que devia de haver mão mais pesada para os incendiários. “Aqui na zona isto é ciclíco, de dez em dez anos, mais coisa menos coisa, há incêndio”. Precisamente, adianta, quando os pinheiros estão prontos para serem vendidos. “A maioria destes pinheiros só serve agora para fazer estilha (madeira moída) e o dinheiro que daí se tira não vale a manutenção do pinhal”.
No meio do azar António Mendes até teve sorte. O vereador socialista da Câmara de Constância negociou a venda dos 1,5 hectares de eucalipto que possui em Mouriscas (Abrantes) três semanas antes do incêndio ali ter chegado. O autarca já reuniu com o madeireiro e vai repartir os prejuízos com o negociante, que já lhe tinha entregue 850 euros de sinal. “Não foi por falta de aceiros que o eucaliptal ardeu, tenho lá estradas que dá para cruzar duas camionetas”, afirma António Mendes, adiantando ter há dois meses mandado limpar o terreno. 
Os negociantes de madeira também se queixam dos prejuízos causados pelos incêndios. Álvaro Silva, o madeireiro a quem António Mendes vendeu os eucaliptos, já tinha feito negócio na zona com mais três proprietários. Pagou o preço da madeira boa e vai recebê-la queimada. “Fui castigado em 2003 e agora voltei a sê-lo”, diz o negociante de Evendos (Mação) que, devido ao fogo que há quatro anos queimou todo o pinhal da zona, estava a tentar deslocar-se mais para sul. “Qualquer dia não há floresta para comprar”.

Fonte: O Mirante


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2007 às 15:21)

*Câmaras de vigilância de incêndios na serra da Arrábida estão avariadas desde Maio* 

O sistema de televigilância do Parque Natural da Arrábida (Ciclope), criado em 2003 para prevenir os incêndios e garantir a manutenção da área protegida, está desactivado desde Maio devido a avarias em nove das dez câmaras de vídeo. A situação foi denunciada na passada semana pelos deputados do PCP, que em requerimento entregue na Assembleia da República exigiram o "funcionamento regular" de um sistema que custou aos cofres do Estado "mais de 900 mil euros".
Em resposta, o Ministério do Ambiente adianta que já fez o levantamento dos custos de reparação — cerca de 40 mil euros — e que se prepara para avançar "de imediato" para a sua substituição. Em análise está também a possibilidade de ligar o Ciclope ao Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Setúbal, o que implica a criação de um Centro de Gestão e Controlo, projecto que, em 2005, estava orçado em mais de 97 mil euros. Embora não se comprometa com prazos para a realização deste projecto, o Ministério do Ambiente admite que "a utilização do sistema por parte do CDOS de Setúbal pode constituir uma mais-valia para a região".
O sistema de televigilância, criado pelo Instituto de Novas Tecnologias (Inove), entrou em funcionamento em 2003 e é composto por dez câmaras, que alcançam a área do Parque Natural da Arrábida (PNA) e da Reserva Natural do Estuário do Sado (RNES). Há quatro meses, porém, que apenas uma câmara está a funcionar — a do Depósito da Comporta —, o que, de acordo com a tutela, "não permite a operacionalidade" do sistema. As avarias mais recentes ocorreram nas torres do Farol do Cabo Espichel e do Alto da Madalena, em Abril e Maio deste ano, mas já em 2006 tinham avariado as restantes torres — à excepção da instalada nas ruínas do Cabo Espichel, que deixou de funcionar logo em Julho de 2004 por "vandalismo consecutivo", refere o Ministério do Ambiente. Nove daquelas câmaras são de funcionamento diurno e uma outra é de infravermelhos – detecta fontes de calor, isto é, capta imagens fora da gama do visível ao olho humano. O sistema Ciclope integra ainda duas antenas instaladas no edifício da Rádio Azul, em Setúbal, e na torre VTS do Porto de Setúbal, bem como um Centro de Gestão e Controlo (CGC) localizado na sede da Reserva Natural do Estuário do Sado, onde funcionam os operadores.

Fonte: PÚBLICO


----------



## ALV72 (4 Set 2007 às 21:52)

Gerofil disse:


> *A triste sina de quem viu o fogo roubar-lhes o sustento*
> 
> O incêndio que na semana passada consumiu mais de dois mil hectares de pinhal e eucaliptal no norte do Ribatejo prejudicou produtores florestais e negociantes de madeira.
> “Sou um homem de pouca sorte”, diz António Dias Casola, olhando a mancha negra por detrás de sua casa, em Santa Clara (freguesia de Alcaravela, concelho de Sardoal). O incêndio que lavrou a semana passada na região queimou-lhe 12 hectares de pinheiros “prontos para serem vendidos”. Pinheiros resultantes das sementes que o fogo de 1995 não consumiu.
> ...




Para quem trabalha no meio ( da madeira ) como eu, sabe bem que os pinheiros cortados dentro de pouco tempo ( verdes por dentro ), são bem aceites pelas serrações ( em epocas de escassez como a que atravessamos ), já que são descascados antes de se proceder ao seu corte em tábuas . Para já até posso adiantar que as serrações estão a pagar o pinho de verde ou queimado ao mesmo preço ,contudo como podem imaginar é mais mais dificil o seu corte, no meio das cinzas e o material de corte também se estraga mais facilmente, quanto ao eucalipto, esse sim, é muito mais afectado no preço já que as celuloses só o recebem descascado e sem vestigios de carvão.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2007 às 01:26)

*Incêndios travados pelos bombeiros*

Um incêndio que lavrava no Parque Natural da Serra de Aires e Candeeiros desde as 21h27 de segunda-feira foi circunscrito cerca de duas horas depois, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. O fogo, em Marinha da Mendiga, concelho de Porto de Mós (Leiria), ficou circunscrito às 23h33 e o combate às chamas envolveu 57 bombeiros, apoiados por 14 viaturas. A extensão de área ardida está ainda por determinar, mas, segundo a Protecção Civil o fogo consumiu sobretudo mato.
Entretanto, a Protecção Civil anunciou que os incêndios nos concelhos de Mogadouro e Cadaval já se encontram circunscritos, enquanto o fogo no concelho de Arronches está em fase de rescaldo. 
O incêndio em mato que deflagrou ontem à tarde na localidade de Meirinhos, concelho de Mogadouro, distrito de Bragança, foi circunscrito às 16h18. Este fogo começou às 15h06. Segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), o incêndio atingiu uma zona de eucaliptal. 
Entretanto, deflagrou às 15h53 outro incêndio em mato na localidade de Lamas, concelho do Cadaval, distrito de Lisboa, o qual foi circunscrito às 17h24. 

Fonte: O Primeiro de Janeiro


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2007 às 20:57)

*Incêndios combatidos por mais de 250 bombeiros: 70 veículos mobilizados em Leiria, Boticas e Pinhel *

Um total de 266 bombeiros apoiados por 73 viaturas e por meios aéreos está empenhado no combate às chamas em Leiria, Boticas  e Pinhel, de acordo com a Protecção Civil. Por circunscrever estão um incêndio florestal que teve início às 15:05  em Lagares, no concelho e distrito de Leiria, e outro que deflagrou às 16:53  numa área de mato em Cidadelhe, concelho de Pinhel, distrito da Guarda. 
As chamas que lavram num eucaliptal em Lagares mobilizam 175 bombeiros,  auxiliados por 49 viaturas, um helicóptero e dois aerotanques, estando uma  frente activa e outra dominada. No local encontra-se já o presidente da câmara e o segundo comandante  distrital de operações de socorro, estando a caminho um grupo de análise  e uso do fogo.        
Quanto ao fogo em Cidadelhe, está a ser combatido por 47 bombeiros e  11 viaturas, encontrando-se no local o comandante distrital de operações  de socorro, uma brigada da Direcção-Geral de Recursos Florestais e uma equipa  da força especial de bombeiros.   
No que respeita ao incêndio em zona de mato que se reactivou às 15:43  na localidade de Sapelos, concelho de Boticas, distrito Vila Real, foi circunscrito  às 18:11, mantendo-se no local 44 bombeiros e 13 veículos. 

Fonte: Jornal de Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2007 às 08:22)

*Mais de 220 bombeiros combatem 3 incêndios*

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) anunciou estarem, neste momento, 3 incêndios activos em Portugal, situados em Vila Real, Viseu e Viana do Castelo, estando um total de 221 bombeiros a combater os fogos. Dois dos incêndios começaram por volta das 23:30 de segunda-feira, mas o fogo que lavra na Gaviera, em Arcos de Valdevez, já está a arder desde as 17:33.
O fogo de tem mais bombeiros activos é o de Nespereira, no concelho de Cinfães, onde estão 138 homens a combater as chamas, apoiados por 42 veículos.
O outro incêndio situa-se em Alturas de Barroso, concelho de Boticas, onde estão 45 bombeiros e 11 veículos, enquanto que na Gaviera estão 38 bombeiros e 9 veículos.

LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2007 às 23:57)

*Fogos em Esposende e Paredes de Coura*

O incêndio em mato e pinhal que deflagrou hoje às 15:37 na localidade de Belinho, concelho de Esposende, distrito de Braga, continuava não circunscrito às 18:55, de acordo com a Protecção Civil. As chamas estão a ser combatidas por 64 bombeiros, 19 viaturas e dois aerotanques pesados. 
Um outro incêndio em pinhal lavra desde as 17:39 na localidade de Castro de Romarigães, concelho de Paredes de Coura, distrito de Viana do Castelo, encontrando-se também não circunscrito. O fogo está a ser combatido por 33 bombeiros, 11 viaturas e um helicóptero.

PortugalDiário


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Set 2007 às 00:29)

Estou de volta pessoal!!Tive umas ferias bem atribuladas com um problemazito d saude que penso ja ter debelado ou pelo menos a em fase de resoluçao!
Pois é, este ano os incendios sao poucos mas duram ate ao fim da epoca mm..Temos que permanecer sp atentos pk "ate ao lavar dos cestos é vindima"!
Abraços!


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2007 às 00:31)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Estou de volta pessoal!!Tive umas ferias bem atribuladas com um problemazito d saude que penso ja ter debelado ou pelo menos a em fase de resoluçao!
> Pois é, este ano os incendios sao poucos mas duram ate ao fim da epoca mm..Temos que permanecer sp atentos pk "ate ao lavar dos cestos é vindima"!
> Abraços!



Sejas bem-vindo Tiago 
É bom ver o pessoal regressar aos poucos


----------



## Brigantia (29 Set 2007 às 14:23)

Aqui fica mais uma boa notícia


> *Fogos: bombeiros dizem que 2007 foi o ano com menor área ardida desde que existe registo*
> 27.09.2007
> Lusa
> 
> ...


Fonte: © Público


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2007 às 14:35)

*Mulher ataca helicóptero*



Uma mulher que “atacou” com uma vara comprida um helicóptero de combate a fogos florestais, na quinta-feira, em Tulha Nova, Castro Daire, negou ontem ao CM que o tenha atingido à pedrada, levando a que ficasse inoperacional. F., de 43 anos, diz que o helicóptero H10, estacionado em Vale de Cambra, abasteceu duas vezes no tanque que usa para abastecer a sua casa, e por isso reagiu mal. O aparelho, que combatia um fogo em Sobreda, foi abastecer a Alvarenga, Cinfães, e regressou mais tarde. A mulher garante que dele saíram cinco militares da GNR, que a “ameaçaram” e foram “mal educados” com a queixosa, um filho de oito anos e a cunhada. Pouco depois de descolar, o helicóptero foi obrigado a aterrar num campo de futebol, em Moimenta, com problemas eléctricos, que terão resultado do alegado arremesso de pedras que a mulher nega ter feito.
Os militares, segundo F., acusaram a dona do terreno de “ter atirado pedras ao helicóptero”, mas “ela apenas agitou a vara para se irem embora”. Se estragaram o helicóptero, “foi quando o aterraram perto da propriedade da minha cunhada”, garante.
A GNR da Castro Daire identificou ontem F., para participar o caso ao tribunal. A aeronave continua inoperacional. 

Correio da Manhã


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Set 2007 às 17:07)

Gerofil disse:


> *Mulher ataca helicóptero*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tá quieto vinho...!


----------



## Minho (29 Set 2007 às 17:24)

Gerofil disse:


> *Mulher ataca helicóptero*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Vai ser bonito vai a factura.... Não sabe no que se meteu!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2007 às 15:03)

*Área ardida terá sido a menor das últimas décadas* 

A fase "Charlie", que compreendeu os três meses de maior risco de incêndios florestais, termina hoje com um balanço que tudo indica aponta para a menor área ardida nas últimas décadas. Embora não tenham sido divulgados ainda os dados referentes ao período entre 01 de Julho e hoje, a baixa do número de fogos com dimensões consideráveis e os levantamentos apresentados mensalmente indicam valores de floresta destruída muitos mais baixos que nos últimos anos.
Entre Janeiro e o final de Agosto, por exemplo, a área ardida foi de 12.275 hectares, a que corresponde apenas 7,3 por cento da média registada no mesmo período dos últimos cinco anos, de acordo com a Direcção-Geral dos Recursos Florestais (DGRF), que deverá apresentar dentro de uma semana um balanço definitivo. Também o número de fogos detectado ficou-se pelos 38,6 por cento relativamente à média referida anteriormente. 
Para o presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros Portugueses (LBP), a extensão de florestas e matos ardida este ano em Portugal foi a mais baixa desde que começaram a ser contabilizados os efeitos dos fogos em Portugal, há 27 anos. "A soma das ocorrências registadas este ano aponta para números só com paralelo há 15 anos atrás", acrescentou Duarte Caldeira, igualmente sem citar números, ainda por apurar na globalidade pela Direcção-Geral dos Recursos Florestais. 
As "condições climatéricas extremamente favoráveis" são apontadas entre as principais razões para esta descida nas consequências do fogo no espaço rural, explicou, nomeadamente por evitarem a propagação dos incêndios. Dados do Instituto de Meteorologia, ainda segundo o presidente da Liga, indicam que este Verão teve as "temperaturas médias mais baixas dos últimos 20 anos", a que acresceu a elevada pluviosidade já durante a mesma estação, contribuindo para "manter elevados índices de humidade no solo", factor que constitui um obstáculo ao fogo. 
A aposta "decisiva" na primeira intervenção contra os incêndios ainda em fase nascente, delineada em 2005 e iniciada na prática em 2006, terá sido outro aspecto que começou a dar resultados este ano, na opinião de Duarte Caldeira, que aponta também a melhoria do desempenho dos elementos de comando nas acções de combate aos fogos. A melhoria da formação e a maior interactividade entre os diversos agentes envolvidos (bombeiros e forças de segurança, entre outros) nas operações é outro factor valorizado pelo presidente da Liga, organismo que agrega as 435 corporações de bombeiros existentes no país e que dispõem de um contingente que totaliza 38 mil elementos, entre voluntários e profissionais. 
Por último, Duarte Caldeira está convencido que ocorreu "uma alteração no comportamento dos cidadãos", que deve ser alvo de estudo e que aparentemente passaram a ser mais cautelosos. Apesar da diminuição significativa do número de fogos, o dirigente da LBP considera que o "carácter explosivo da floresta portuguesa" não se alterou nos últimos dois anos. "Não devemos ser triunfalistas. A floresta portuguesa continua a ser um problema", alerta.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2007 às 13:25)

*Chamas lavram há cerca de 17 horas
Peneda-Gerês: Incêndio tem frente extinta e outra a evoluir* 


O incêndio que lavra há quase 17 horas no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês apresentava ao final da manhã deste domingo duas frentes, estando uma "praticamente extinta" e outra a evoluir "muito favoravelmente".
A frente do incêndio virada a Sul está praticamente extinta enquanto a outra, virada para a Portela do Homem, está a evoluir bem. As condições atmosféricas são favoráveis ao combate às chamas, não há registo de vento, estão 18 graus e 39 por cento de humidade. 
O incêndio, que deflagrou ontem, pelas 19h35, no Vidoeiro, Terras de Bouro, uma das principais atracções turísticas do Parque Nacional, mobiliza 163 homens e 51 veículos, bem como um helicóptero e uma máquina de rasto, segundo informação no site da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. 
De acordo com o comando distrital de operações de socorro de Braga, o combate às chamas já conta com o apoio de um avião Canadair pedido a Espanha 

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2007 às 14:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Chamas lavram há cerca de 17 horas
> Peneda-Gerês: Incêndio tem frente extinta e outra a evoluir*
> 
> 
> ...



Parece mentira mas é verdade! Estamos quase em Novembro!
Vou à praia a Cascais!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2007 às 23:33)

*Mais de mil fogos em Outubro, quatro vezes mais que no mesmo mês de 2006*

O mês de Outubro registou até sábado, dia 20, mais de mil incêndios florestais, uma estatística que é quase quatro vezes superior ao número de ocorrências verificadas na totalidade do mesmo mês no ano passado. 
Entre 02 e 20 de Outubro, foram registados 1.670 fogos florestais, de acordo com os dados da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. Valores que comparados com as estatísticas do ano passado surgem como anormais para a época.
Em Outubro de 2006 foi registado em Portugal um total de 423 ocorrências, das quais 45 foram identificadas como fogos florestais e 378 como fogachos (com área ardida mais reduzida), segundo os dados da Direcção-Geral dos Recursos Florestais.
No sábado (20 de Outubro), o dia de Outubro que apresentou o maior número de ocorrências, foram registados 223 incêndios florestais, nos quais estiveram envolvidos 1706 combatentes e 467 viaturas, refere a mesma fonte.
Hoje às 18:00, ainda estava por circunscrever um fogo em Portugal continental, situado em Bezeguimbra, no concelho de Vila Verde, no distrito de Braga. No terreno estão 39 combatentes e 13 veículos, informou a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.
Já circunscritos estão os fogos situados nas localidade de São Domingos (Chaves) e de Vidoeiro (concelho de Terras de Bouro e distrito de Braga), este último a envolver ainda 150 homens e 48 veículos.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2007 às 19:35)

Incêndios: Seis fogos em mato e floresta ao cair da noite no Norte do País
2 de Novembro de 2007, 17:12

Lisboa, 02 Nov (Lusa) - Seis incêndios consumiam hoje ao final da tarde mato e floresta no Norte do país, de acordo com a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).

O fogo com maiores proporções, às 17:45, registava-se em Pardelhas, concelho de Mondim de Basto, distrito de Vila Real, tinha três frentes activas e era combatido por 78 bombeiros, auxiliados por 24 viaturas e um helicóptero.

Este incêndio começou há mais de oito horas (09:34) e continuava por circunscrever antes das 18:00.

Em Cerva, Ribeira de Pena, ainda no distrito de Vila Real, um outro incêndio iniciado às 11:25 consumia floresta em duas frentes, combatidas por 30 bombeiros com recurso a oito viaturas.

O terceiro dos seis fogos por circunscrever ocorre em Vila Mendo de Tavares, Mangualde, distrito de Viseu, para onde foram deslocados 31 bombeiros e sete viaturas para combater as chamas, que começaram cerca das 14:00.

Desde cerca das 11:00 regista-se mais um fogo, em fase de rescaldo ao cair da noite, desta vez em Moreira do Rei, concelho de Fafe e distrito de Braga, mobilizando 25 bombeiros e seis viaturas.

Outros dois fogos já circunscritos lavravam à mesma hora em Portelo, Bragança, e em Cantelões, Vieira do Minho, distrito de Braga, ainda de acordo com as informações disponibilizadas na página da Internet da ANPC.

Fonte: Lusa

Incrível em pleno Novembro seis incêndios


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2007 às 19:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndios: Seis fogos em mato e floresta ao cair da noite no Norte do País
> 2 de Novembro de 2007, 17:12
> 
> Lisboa, 02 Nov (Lusa) - Seis incêndios consumiam hoje ao final da tarde mato e floresta no Norte do país, de acordo com a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).
> ...



6 fogos em pleno Novembro e eu vi o de Mondim de Bastos e outro axo que era o de Fafe......


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2007 às 20:11)

Os valores de humidade relativa têm estado bem baixos, pelo menos durante o dia. Hoje várias localidades chegaram a registar valores de Hr inferiores a 30%. Para além dos baixos valores de Hr, o vento também tem ajudado a propagação dos incêndios.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2007 às 20:18)

JPS Gaia disse:


> 6 fogos em pleno Novembro e eu vi o de Mondim de Bastos e outro axo que era o de Fafe......


A 1 mes e meio do Inverno!!!
É bem!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2007 às 20:49)

Já não é a primeira vez afinal os ditados falam por si...

"Em Outubro, o fogo ao rubro."

Eu sei que que o fogo ocorreu em Novembro mas ainda se aplica


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2007 às 21:35)

Os fogos não respeitam estações nem épocas oficiais, basta recordar a tragédia de 28 de Fevereiro de 2005 em que quatro bombeiros de Coimbra morreram num incêndio florestal em Mortágua.

Quando andei há dias pelo Minho vi umas quantas pequenas queimadas, não sei até que ponto alguns destes incêndios não terão essa origem, de quem está habituado a efectuar algumas limpezas nesta altura do ano mas não teve em conta que este Outubro/Novembro está a ser mais seco em relação ao normal nalgumas regiões.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2007 às 21:47)

Vince disse:


> Os fogos não respeitam estações nem épocas oficiais, basta recordar a tragédia de 28 de Fevereiro de 2005 em que quatro bombeiros de Coimbra morreram num incêndio florestal em Mortágua.
> 
> Quando andei há dias pelo Minho vi umas quantas pequenas queimadas, não sei até que ponto alguns destes incêndios não terão essa origem, de quem está habituado a efectuar algumas limpezas nesta altura do ano mas não teve em conta que este Outubro/Novembro está a ser mais seco em relação ao normal nalgumas regiões.



Pois é! O fatídico ano 2005!


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2007 às 21:57)

Vento de ENE.

Ontem





Hoje


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2007 às 00:29)

De veras impressionante!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2007 às 16:07)

*Pelo segundo dia consecutivo
Incêndios voltam a atacar em força * 

O Parque Peneda Gerês volta a ser palco de incêndios florestais 
Três incêndios florestais não circunscritos lavram em matas no Centro e Norte de Portugal. O caso mais grave é o no Campo de Tiro do Ameal, Castanheira de Pêra, cujo combate envolve quase uma centena e meia de bombeiros.


O incêndio no Ameal, concelho de Castanheira de Pêra, distrito de Leiria, eclodiu cerca das 12h33 e rapidamente ganhou grandes dimensões, sendo combatido neste momento por 146 bombeiros, apoiados por 37 viaturas e um helicóptero, segundo dados divulgados pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.
No terreno está também um grupo de análise e uso de fogo.
Por sua vez, desde as 12h47 que lavra um incêndio em mato junto à localidade de Cervas, Vieira do Minho, Braga. Este sinistro está a ser combatido por 30 bombeiros, apoiados em nove veículos.

Outra ocorrência grave é o incêndio florestal junto a Cela, no Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês. Aqui, as chamas continuam, não circunscritas, a lavrar em mato, sendo combatidas por 17 bombeiros com três viaturas e uma equipa do ICN/PNPG.

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2007 às 17:59)

Hoje o vento parece mais fraco e com uma direcção menos bem definida.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2007 às 20:35)

Continuam os incêndios, mas hoje o vento parece ter sido ainda mais fraco que ontem.


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2007 às 23:38)

Menos incêndios hoje.


----------



## Fil (6 Nov 2007 às 15:59)

Hoje ao vir para casa, vi mais um a leste de Bragança...


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2007 às 19:19)

Isto hoje voltou a aquecer, pelo menos a Norte.


----------



## Vince (7 Nov 2007 às 09:58)

*Três fogos por circunscrever*

Três fogos por circunscrever



> Três incêndios estavam ainda por circunscrever ao início da manhã desta quarta-feira, isto depois de outros três terem sido circunscritos durante a madrugada. As chamas em Loivos do Monte (Baião), Campanhó (Mondim de Basto) e Cabo de Além (Vieira do Minho) estão ainda activas.
> ( 07:55 / 07 de Novembro 07 )
> 
> 
> ...


 (c) TSF


----------



## filipept (7 Nov 2007 às 12:12)

Passei hoje de manhã perto do incendio de cabo do além (vieira do minho), é impressionante, aquilo arde porque nota-se que os meios são claramente insuficientes.
Nos ultimos dias, nos montes que circundam o vale do homem (onde vivo) tem ardido diariamente, com fogos a começar de madrugada, é incrivél...


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2007 às 13:58)

Não me lembro de haver tantos incendios no Outono como neste ano, é uma consequência da falta de chuva das ultimas semanas.
Na minha opinião Portugal deveria ter meios suficientes para o combate aos incendios durante todo ano, e não só nos meses tradicionalmente mais problemáticos.


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2007 às 20:23)

Hoje o fumo dos incêndios era bem mais visível.


----------



## Costa (7 Nov 2007 às 23:24)

Hoje foi o dia todo um cheiro a queimado e uma fumarada que mais parecia nevoeiro....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Nov 2007 às 23:56)

Costa disse:


> Hoje foi o dia todo um cheiro a queimado e uma fumarada que mais parecia nevoeiro....



Lastimável! E tinha sido um ano bom na matéria, chegou o Inverno e estragou-se a pintura toda!



E o pior é que chuva nem vê-la!


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2007 às 22:38)

Mais um dia de incêndios.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Nov 2007 às 21:48)

*Sexta-feira, 9 de Novembro (18h30): Três fogos por circunscrever* 

Quatro incêndios, três dos quais por circunscrever, era o balanço dos fogos florestais apresentado esta sexta-feira cerca das 18:30 na página na Internet da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, escreve Lusa. 
O fogo de maiores dimensões começou às 13:15 no lugar de Merlães, concelho de Vale de Cambra, distrito de Aveiro, e mobilizava 97 bombeiros e 28 viaturas no combate às chamas que consumiam pinhal e eucaliptal em três frentes activas. Duas equipas de elementos da GNR especialistas no combate a fogos (GIPS) e um grupo de reforço de Incêndios Florestais foram destacados para o local. 
Outro incêndio por controlar registava-se em Suimo, concelho de Tomar, distrito de Santarém, desde as 16:42, para onde foram mobilizados 43 bombeiros apoiados por 11 veículos para combater as chamas numa área de mato. 
O terceiro fogo por dominar começou em Canelas, concelho de Arouca, distrito de Aveiro, num eucaliptal, permanecendo com uma frente activa. Mais de 40 bombeiros e 11 veículos estavam destacados no local. 
Já dominado a essa hora estava o incêndio que começou às 15:00 em Vitoreira, concelho de Castro Daire, distrito de Viseu, mas que mantinha para o rescaldo 39 bombeiros com 12 viaturas. Durante a tarde ocorreram outros incêndios, entretanto extintos: no concelho de Montalegre, distrito de Vila Real, e em Castro Daire, Viseu. 
Este mês tem vindo a bater recordes de incêndios, situação anormal nesta altura do ano, totalizando nos primeiros oito dias 2.161 fogos, 32 vezes mais do quem todo o Novembro de 2006. Temperaturas altas para época, baixa humidade, falta de chuva e ventos fortes são factores que têm potenciado os incêndios, tendo já levado a ANPC a reforçar os meios de combate disponíveis para esta altura do ano e a solicitar aos agricultores para suspenderem as queimadas.

Portugal Diário


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2007 às 18:22)

Melgaço: helicóptero despenha-se

Piloto morreu após o aparelho se ter despenhado. Estava a combater um incêndio e preparava-se para fazer a primeira descarga. INAC abre inquérito para apurar razões do acidente. Ministro da Administração Interna está em Melgaço a acompanhar a situação. Há quatro fogos activos no Parque Natural da Peneda Gerês

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=877827&div_id=291


----------



## Minho (10 Nov 2007 às 19:37)

anticiclone disse:


> Melgaço: helicóptero despenha-se
> 
> Piloto morreu após o aparelho se ter despenhado. Estava a combater um incêndio e preparava-se para fazer a primeira descarga. INAC abre inquérito para apurar razões do acidente. Ministro da Administração Interna está em Melgaço a acompanhar a situação. Há quatro fogos activos no Parque Natural da Peneda Gerês
> 
> http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=877827&div_id=291



Era este o panorama aqui por Melgaço esta tarde....


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 15:50)

Esta tarde, um pequeno incêndio a nordeste daqui.


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2007 às 21:25)

Os incêndios ainda não acabaram. Enquanto não chover vai ser assim.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 12:44)

Os baixos valores de humidade continuam a favorecer os incêndios florestais.



> Lisboa, 17 Nov (Lusa) - Mais dois veículos de combate às chamas e dois helicópetros foram chamados para combater o incêndio no Gerês, activo desde a madrugada de sexta-feira, estando em fase de rescaldo os dois fogos do concelho de Braga.
> 
> Os dados publicados pela Protecção Civil na sua página da internet indicam que em Cunhas, no Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês (distrito de Viana do Castelo), estão cinco carros dos bombeiros e dois helicópetros a apoiar 25 bombeiros que combatem um esteve controlado mas reacendeu há mais de 24 horas.
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2007 às 18:45)

*Dois incêndios por circunscrever em Vila Real e Braga* 

Dois incêndios continuam por circunscrever nos distritos de Vila Real e Braga, tendo já sido dado por controlados os fogos que lavram em Aveiro, Leiria e Viana do Castelo, avança a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.
No distrito de Vila Real, lavra um incêndio florestal em Pomar da Rainha, concelho de Montalegre, desde as 12h00 de hoje, estando no seu combate 40 bombeiros, apoiados por onze viaturas e dois helicópteros.
No distrito de Braga, um fogo que deflagrou às 13h25 numa zona de mato de Campo do Gerês, concelho de Terras de Bouro, reúne no local 30 bombeiros e seis veículos.
Já circunscrito está os incêndios em Cunhas, Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, concelho de Arcos de Valdevez (Viana do Castelo), mantendo-se no local 23 bombeiros com cinco viaturas.

Publico


----------

